# Der "Zeichne was aus WoW mit Paint und erratet es" Thread



## Remor (16. Juli 2010)

Ein lustiges Spiel, genau das, was im Buffed Forenspiele Forum noch fehlt!


*Regeln:
*Es wird ein Bild mit MS-Paint erstellt, das mit WoW in Verbindung gebracht werden muss, als Beispiel ein Rüstungsset, eine Instanz, ein Item, ein Cast, ein Ort, ein NPC, usw!
Eurer Kunst sind (abgesehen von obszönen Darstellungen) keine Grenzen gesetzt!
Der nächste, der Das Bild errät, darf/muss das nächste Bild zeichnen (Raten und dann nicht zeichnen gibts nicht!)
Als richtig giltet das geratene, wenn der Zeichner Das OK gibt.
Die Grösse sagen wir jetzt pauschal mal 400x400 Pixel.
Pro Post darf nur etwas geraten werden, dannach muss 1 Post mindestens von jemand anders sein, bis man wieder raten darf!
Wir verzichten auf "Korintenkackerei", sprich wenn grundsätzlich richtig geraten wurde, dann lassen wir es als richtig gelten! (Bsp. Abgebildet: Scharlachrote Kloster, geraten: Kloster <-- Nicht falsch!
Jegliche destruktive Kritik auf die Zeichenkunst kann unterlassen werden.
Generelle Forumregeln gelten auch hier.


Dann setze ich mal den Teufelskreis in Gang. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lasset die Spiele beginnen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich mir dein Profilbild und die Nekropole das Ding anschaue denke ich es ist eine Hundehütte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein natürlich eine Nekropole/Naxxramas.


http://img42.imageshack.us/i/kodo.png/


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht wäre es schlau, die Datei nicht "Kodo" zu nennen.


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre es schlau, die Datei nicht "Kodo" zu nennen.



*HUSTRÄUSPER* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja ich weiss, ich kann gut painten :/


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

http://www.imgbox.de.../wA2Gvom8QR.png

Götter, ist das schlecht .(


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

hey meins hast du nicht erraten :<


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

Hahaha....Warum biste ned in icq *beleidigt*


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Hahaha....Warum biste ned in icq *beleidigt*



Der letzte Blitz 3 Häuser weiter hat es mir zerschossen, versuche grad es wieder zum laufen zu bringen :/


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

aso. udn es ist natürlich in kodo


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

NEIN ZUR HÖLLE EBEN NICHT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

Rhino?


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

nein


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

Hä?


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

Das ist halt wenn man sich in der Orcischen Geschichte nicht auskennt :/ Selber schuld sag ich da selber schuld!


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

Ach nGrollhuf soll das sein!


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ach nGrollhuf soll das sein!



genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: deins ist die Tanzende Flamme die man für 350 Brandblüten am Sommerwendfest kaufen kann :>


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

Meins is schon oben^^


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

Dieses Rätsel ist fast schon zu einfach


http://img28.imageshack.us/i/rtselr.png/


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

Kopploser reiter


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

nein wie kommst du nur da drauf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (18. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schlecht wie nix


----------



## Reflox (18. Juli 2010)

warte ich muss kurz alle Satyr naemn in meinem Kopf abklappern :/


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2010)

*hust*schwarze Augen*hust*


----------



## Reflox (3. August 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> *hust*schwarze Augen*hust*



Okay das ist kein Satyr sondern ein colorierter Illidan stimmts? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn richtig, ich mach morgen ein Bild, heute bin ich zu faul dafür.


----------

